

Show HN: Trainerly – Connecting students to fitness professionals worldwide - filixmog
http://www.trainer.ly

======
russ-tly
Thank you for pointing this out. We added a filter to discharge any wrong
content that we get from YouTube. These videos are aggregates that help us
with SEO and are not part of our premiere content. We purposely located them
at the very bottom of our landing page. Moreover, you can find our trainers
videos here:
[http://www.trainer.ly/FindVideos](http://www.trainer.ly/FindVideos)

------
c0wb0yc0d3r
First link is to the movie kung fu panda:
[http://www.trainer.ly/videos/31/kung-
fu?activityId=33](http://www.trainer.ly/videos/31/kung-fu?activityId=33)

Probably not that educational...

